# Heresy Imperial Fists



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

This is as far as I've got with them so far, I get to a stage where I like the colour but then realise they ain't very yellow, more golden brown heh. Hope these pictures are clear enough, light is a sod here today. 

Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

They look great!!!!!!!!!!!! Did the mark 6 helmets come with the forge world sets or did you add them? But in reading the new HH book didn't we learn red helmets were originally marks of censure?


Doc


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I would NOT change a damn thing!! They look BRILLIANT!! They look dirty and gritty, like they've seen bloody combat and liked it. Much better that a bunch of SM going to an Easter Egg hunt.

In fact, have some +REP


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

docgeo said:


> They look great!!!!!!!!!!!! Did the mark 6 helmets come with the forge world sets or did you add them? But in reading the new HH book didn't we learn red helmets were originally marks of censure?
> 
> 
> Doc


Thanks 

The Corvus sets come with the beaky helmets. I would going by older pictures and art work, I watched a video on youtube as well that stated the original helmets where red with a white line down it to symbolise the scaring they go through, and I thought it added something to them rather than being entirely yellow. 








lav25gunner said:


> I would NOT change a damn thing!! They look BRILLIANT!! They look dirty and gritty, like they've seen bloody combat and liked it. Much better that a bunch of SM going to an Easter Egg hunt.
> 
> In fact, have some +REP


Great thanks 

I used some vomit brown, some yellow ink and Gryphonne Sepia. I've not highlighted them yet and I'm unsure what way to go with the weapons, since I truly sucky at painting black heh.


----------



## docgeo (Jan 8, 2010)

I also wouldn't change a thing becuase they are great and I would love to see you do a whole Army of those.....Thanks for the Info on the Fists backstory for the color.


Doc


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

My next unit is going to be a Heresy era Terminator unit since I got a box of them and haven't painted them yet, so gonna convert the shoulder pads etc. Then I'm going to try make a basic army with a HQ and two troops. I have the original Emperor's champion model and was thinking of using that, but not sure.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

I was just looking at some Fists pics online and I have a question about their armor color that maybe someone can enlighten me on.
What is the correct color? So far, I've seen...
black trim on the shoulder pads with a black eagle on chest.
black trim with a red eagle
black trim with silver eagle
red trim with red eagle
red trim with gold eagle
I've also seen red, yellow and red with white stripe helmets.
What is the right color scheme?

Oh, and I've also seen one solid black shoulder pad on left side with Chapter emblem, and a black trim left shoulder pad with white interior and and Chapter emblem.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It really varies depending on the period and armour types. During the Crusade era it was golden yellow with black trims (if the armour has trims) and a red helmet with white line. After the heresy it became more uniform and had to incorporate the company colours, they did away with the red helmet as well.


----------



## lav25gunner (Dec 13, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> It really varies depending on the period and armour types. During the Crusade era it was golden yellow with black trims (if the armour has trims) and a red helmet with white line. After the heresy it became more uniform and had to incorporate the company colours, they did away with the red helmet as well.


Ok, thanks. I think I prefer the black trim with red/white helms. I think I'm gonna try a test model. If i like it, I might do one squad of Fists.


----------



## Barnster (Feb 11, 2010)

lav25gunner said:


> I was just looking at some Fists pics online and I have a question about their armor color that maybe someone can enlighten me on.
> What is the correct color? So far, I've seen...
> black trim on the shoulder pads with a black eagle on chest.
> black trim with a red eagle
> ...



As far as heresy era no one other than the Emperors Children were allowed to display the aquilla "eagle" so the lack of eagle is perfect

The marines looke really good, not as yellow as i was expecting but really nice, The only thing I would say is watch out for the strip on the helmet, it looks a littly wonky in a couple of the pics, may just be the picture angle though.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, some are a little wonky as I tried to go with the surface, will fix that though, some need to be made a little bigger to imo.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The yellow looks uniform which is most impressive. If you want to get a warmer yellow then you could try an orange wash instead of sepia.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Dave T Hobbit said:


> The yellow looks uniform which is most impressive. If you want to get a warmer yellow then you could try an orange wash instead of sepia.


Thanks 

I'm trying to find a model suitable for my commander, was actually thinking of using the anniversary model and maybe replacing the Ork head.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just had a thought, do you think I should keep the armour type to Heresy and Corvus along with the Umbra Ferrox pattern bolters? Or do you think I should include some earlier armour marks?


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Just had a thought, do you think I should keep the armour type to Heresy and Corvus along with the Umbra Ferrox pattern bolters? Or do you think I should include some earlier armour marks?


I think they would mostly be maximus myself. It was the most advanced mark, and considering the IFs hung around the Sol system, and Mars I think they would have been almost completely kitted out in the best gear. Remember, the Heresy and Corvus marks were only improvised stop gaps for legions that hadn't yet received maximus armour. 

Sweet paint job by the way. Loving the shade of yellow.:victory:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Cool, How would you finish this squad off since I need to add 5 more to it? Just add some Maximus to it or keep to the heresy and corvus and then start other groups made entirely out of Maximus?


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Personally i'd have a mix of armour marks in my squads as it adds a little variety to otherwise faceless marine. A variety of armour marks, extra details and poses helps makes each marine look unique yet a cohesive part of the whole thanks to a unifying colour scheme. 

Great work though so far, the striped helms are really striking and help break up all the yellow. Since you asked about the weapons i'd either keep them black with some grey highlighting or paint the bolter cases white or red. Either of those colours would add a little more and tie in with the helms. Do a few test models (repainting bolter cases doesn't take long) and see what you like best. 

I hope you're picking up a contemptor at some point as the Imperial Fists scheme is one that seems to suit them. Likely because weathering effects look so good on industrial yellow.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

They look good other then the helmets, during the heresy the armor for Imperial Fists was all yellow\Gold despite being devisators\tactical\assault or what ever. Other then that i like them!


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Azkaellon said:


> They look good other then the helmets, during the heresy the armor for Imperial Fists was all yellowGold despite being devisatorstacticalassault or what ever. Other then that i like them!


I was just going by the image of the crusade era Imperial fists:
I think it breaks up the yellow which is a bit boring by it'self.










In regards to the armour types, I pictured the Imperial fists as being a lot more cohesive armour wise, just something that keeps popping up, most recently during deliverance lost. I do want to integrate the other armour types though, just not sure whether they should be squad based rather than mixing with others. I guess once I get enough of each armour type I'll be able to try them out


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I was just going by the image of the crusade era Imperial fists:
> I think it breaks up the yellow which is a bit boring by it'self.
> 
> 
> ...


Er.....Thats not crusade era....thats Mark 8 Power armor......


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Why is it in Collected Visions as the Imperial Fists colour during the crusade/heresy era and it's noted on the lexicanum page as the crusade era scheme. 

I thought it was MkII armour.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Why is it in Collected Visions as the Imperial Fists colour during the crusade/heresy era and it's noted on the lexicanum page as the crusade era scheme.
> 
> I thought it was MkII armour.


http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Power_Armour#.Tzko9FwS01K

all listed there. That from the looks of things is Artificer armor or a variant of mark 8.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Could be an Artificer piece of Mk II I suppose, other wise it wouldn't make sense for it to be the armour shown as the pre-heresy armour of the Imperial Fists in Collected Visions: The Horus Heresy.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Could be an Artificer piece of Mk II I suppose, other wise it wouldn't make sense for it to be the armour shown as the pre-heresy armour of the Imperial Fists in Collected Visions: The Horus Heresy.


Half that book sadly doesn't make sense anymore......i have it too....look closely at the Ultramarine world eater scouts........


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Nvm, this picture was also used to show their colour scheme in the Index Astartes article. It's labelled as Pre-Heresy Imperial Fist in Crusade Armour.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Nvm, this picture was also used to show their colour scheme in the Index Astartes article. It's labelled as Pre-Heresy Imperial Fist in Crusade Armour.


Screw by Index u might be o.o because thats odd crusade armour.....Unless it was on of the old Index Proto-type arts.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

"Screw by Index u might be o.o"

That doesn't make sense to me sorry heh.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I say keep the red helmets it makes your army look unique as all yellow is a bit boring. You also did a nice job on them so who really cares if they are pre-heresy or not. Your army do what you want and they look great.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Just started converting my Terminators, I'd originally base coated them for Crimson Fists if you're wondering why part are blue heh. Probably not the best but feel free to let me know what you think. Waiting for heads to turn up


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The curved pauldrons look good to me.

However, the leather tags seem a touch uneven in width.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Yeah, I'll try sort them out.

Apart from the helm which shall be a grey knight terminator helm, do you think I should add anything else to the model?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's my test model so far, not entirely painted it, need to do details and any highlighting.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The photographs are a touch fuzzy; however it looks like a smooth yellow.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Tried to get better ones. Need to add more red and also add another wash of Sepia to get it like my previous ones.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

With the black trim on the shoulder pads, do you think I should leave them black, or maybe make them gold?


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

WoT, 
He's looking good. While I don't really like the fists, I think the deep yellow you have going is a winner.

I think the black pads need something, but I'd wager gold will be too close to the yellow, and wouldn't provide a satisfying contrast.

I think maybe a light dry brushing on the edges of the pads with maybe a light grey or subtle metallics . . . A very light gold, brass, bolt gun, or maybe tin bitz might add just enough variety. And of course picking out the rivets in a different metallic color.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks Kreuger 

Just an update on my Termie.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Was just wondering, came up in my army list thread, but what do you think about using Thudd Guns to count as thunderfire cannons? or should I just stick to the Thunderfire model, since in the lexicanum article for Thunderfire cannons it does say they where originally mounted on mechanized tracks.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Was just wondering, came up in my army list thread, but what do you think about using Thudd Guns to count as thunderfire cannons? or should I just stick to the Thunderfire model, since in the lexicanum article for Thunderfire cannons it does say they where originally mounted on mechanized tracks.


Kitbash a small thud gun tank with a guard crew and a spacemarine spotter.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Will have a think on it, may just be easier going with thunderfire, they look pretty archaic to me anyway.

Still can't decide on what other Mks of armour to finish my first squad off and what to make my second squad out of.

I really like the crusade armour but taking fluff into consideration would they really be still using it, especially since they have corvus and maximus armour available. I also think the pins really work with my colour scheme as the wash really stands out on them.

I could finish my first squad off with more heresy mk armour but the second could be made out of a combo of corvus and maximus, or should I stick entirely to corvus and heresy armour?


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Will have a think on it, may just be easier going with thunderfire, they look pretty archaic to me anyway.
> 
> Still can't decide on what other Mks of armour to finish my first squad off and what to make my second squad out of.
> 
> ...


All marks of armor where used in the defence of terra since MK6 was in short supply as most went to what was left of the Raven guard and the Blood Angels.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Was just wondering, came up in my army list thread, but what do you think about using Thudd Guns to count as thunderfire cannons? or should I just stick to the Thunderfire model, since in the lexicanum article for Thunderfire cannons it does say they where originally mounted on mechanized tracks.


What about using a FW rapier? If you just changed the barrel tips it might give a decent preHeresy look. Even just using the chassis with the thunder fire mounted on it would look good. Just a thought.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Khorne's Fist said:


> What about using a FW rapier? If you just changed the barrel tips it might give a decent preHeresy look. Even just using the chassis with the thunder fire mounted on it would look good. Just a thought.


I really like that idea. What would you have operate it? I like the idea of a standard marine doing it but not sure if I'd get away with that. I have a spare Tech marine with harness though that's unpainted, or do you think it would be better to try and convert a sort of heresy techmarine?


----------



## Fulgrim308 (Feb 18, 2012)

Very very nice paint job


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Thanks 

Just an update got two terminators done and one is ready to be painted. I'm not quite sure whether the painting is coming off as well on these than the normal troops.

I've got a list in mind for around 1500 points that includes two thunderfires which I may be converting my merging the thunderfire barrel to the forgeworld rapier tracks. It's also going to include two contemptors, one mortis and one normal, thinking of using the relic bodies for both because of the added detail.

I stopped playing before apocalypse but I was wondering I was thinking of adding some Imperial Army troops to the army. After seeing some art work in collected visions, I was thinking of using the Vostroyan models since they nearly look exactly like them. That's way in the future though, just a thought, my focus is on the fists for now.


----------



## Marius_Ruberu (Feb 15, 2012)

Dude those look awesome, my Imperial Fists are jealous.


----------



## Melikor40k (Feb 7, 2011)

Great stuff, loving the terminators, keep up the good work


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's a group picture of what I've done so far.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

The Heresy pauldrons are looking great.

Great character in the Terminator Sergeant's face


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm hoping they bring out full heresy era terminators, so this will hopefully just be a stop gap till they come *crosses fingers* Need to tidy up my painting a bit to I think, good thing about taking pictures on a camera is I can look at them and see where I need to work on


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

As to the question about Thunderfires, I think I'm going to be using plenty of these now:


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

With the new artwork from Shadows of Treachery, do you think I should revert back to an entirely yellow scheme and drop the red helmets?


----------



## Grokfog (May 4, 2009)

Why not use the red helmets for Veteran markings?


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

SM heraldry has changed enough times in the past that I favour not changing; otherwise you could be half way thorough changing to all yellow when they release another heraldry chart showing that the yellow helmet is traditional if you are fighting in void but red is used for ground operations.


----------

